# Obama Lands in Brazil for 5-Day Latin America Tour



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama Lands in Brazil for 5-Day Latin America Tour*



Air Force One arrives in Brazil as the president comes

under scrutiny for traveling despite issues back in U.S.

*Obama Budget Misses Deficit Mark by $2 Trillion*
*Report Slams Last Congress' Record on Spending Cuts*
*Gingrich Predicts 'Obamacare' Repeal by 2013*


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

The world is erupting, our economy is in the dumps, and this asshole is off living like a rockstar.. What in the hell has this fucking terrorist actually done for _this_ country? Rhetorical question because he's been on a permanent vacation on the taxpayer's dime.. Fuck you Hussein.. Fuck you......


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Just think for a minute if Bush or any other Republican president went on vacation at a time like this. The press would be having a field day.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

what would happen to him there, if he decided to drive without a Brazilian license?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I hope he visits Venezuela and stays there.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

If he is looking for votes shouldnt he have stopped in Mexico?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I personally think he should hop on over to Columbia.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> If he is looking for Brazilian votes shouldnt he have stopped in Framingham?


Fixed it for you.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Which 3rd world leader is he going to bow to this time?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

He is a disgrace. He should be in Japan offering one of our one of our best Asian allies support.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------

